# Can you "talk" to the Social Welfare - any flexibility



## HomersCash (17 May 2010)

Hi all,

   Just read the excellent key thread on unemployment benefits etc;

"_How do I qualify for Jobseeker’s Benefit (‘stamps’) payment?

First of all, you must have 2 years PRSI paid: 104 weeks contributions. Then, you must have at least 39 weeks paid and/or credited in the governing year; in 2010 this is 2008. For every week that you work you get a 'paid' contribution. For every week you claim a Social Welfare payment you get a 'credited contribution'. You must also be looking for full-time employment, as well as being capable of and available to work to claim Jobseeker's._"

I'd imagine I'm one of many.
15 years PRSI paid= good.
2008 = made minority director in small company (construction industry), 20% = effectively self-employed. Perhaps a bit naive, and optimistic of company doing well - never actually explained to me that I would not be paying "regular" PRSI contributions.
Therefore I do NOT have the necessary 39 weeks in 2008.

2009 - made redundant.
2009 - now - on contract (different company = regular PAYE), finishing next week.

1> Now when I visit the Welfare Office - can I explain all this (or just play dumb?)
2> Will I be considered for the 196 Jobseekers Benefit?
(If means tested, my wife is working (maternity leave))

There must be thousands of ex-constrution workers who were all self-employed and now un-employed, is everyone getting zero benefit?

Are the Social Welfare flexible?
Or just 39 weeks?
Yes = 196 euros
No = 0 euros

Thanks in advance


----------



## Welfarite (18 May 2010)

Its not a question of them being allowed to be flexible when it comes to fulfilling the conditions for JB. However, the other way of qualfying is to have 26 weeks in 2008 and 26 in 2007.I've added that info to the keypost now. Do you qualify this way?


----------



## HomersCash (18 May 2010)

Welfarite said:


> Its not a question of them being allowed to be flexible when it comes to fulfilling the conditions for JB. However, the other way of qualfying is to have 26 weeks in 2008 and 26 in 2007.I've added that info to the keypost now. Do you qualify this way?


 
Welfarite, thanks for being a fountain of knowledge.

I don't think so - in 2008, I was regarded as self-employed for the entire year => 0 contributions

2008 = 0
2007 = more than 26
So - I "half" fulfill the conditions

However 2000 -> 2007 - I have 52 weeks contributions per year.

Will this help?


----------



## Welfarite (19 May 2010)

Afraid not. you'd need 26 in 2008.


----------



## HomersCash (19 May 2010)

Oooohhhh, thats zilch for me then 

Thanks for the information Welfarite.

Should I still go into the Social Welfare when I finish next week?


----------



## Welfarite (19 May 2010)

Yeah, you may have the option of signing for credits which will safeguard pension entitlements. I say 'may' because if there's a gap of two years or more, no credits can be awarded. dID YOU pay Class S cons. ? Best check it out officially and talk about all options with them. sorry news aint better!


----------



## paperclip (20 May 2010)

wo... hang on.. i think i may be in the same boat...

i took a 1 year career break in 2008... so, i only worked 12 weeks in 2008...

i have full payments from 1997 - april 2008... and from may 2009 to Jan 2010... am i really not entitled to jobseekrs benefit?

can i claim any money for 2008?

can this also effect my state pension?


----------



## Welfarite (20 May 2010)

paperclip said:


> i have full payments from 1997 - april 2008... and from may 2009 to Jan 2010... am i really not entitled to jobseekrs benefit?


Looks like JA is your only option as you haven't emough contributions in 2008


paperclip said:


> can this also effect my state pension?


 
State pension is based on average cons./credits over a lifetime of working/claiming so impossible to say if this 'gap' will affect your pension. Also, qualifying rules change (i.e pension age is likely to increase from 66 over the next few years given the current climate) so it wuill depend on what rules ar ein place at retirement time.


----------



## paperclip (20 May 2010)

Welfarite said:


> Looks like JA is your only option as you haven't emough contributions in 2008



wow


----------

